# Old Pioneer CD changer obsolete?



## CygnusX-1 (Jun 28, 2020)

Hi, I have an old Pioneer head unit (can’t recall model# but can get it) paired up with a CDX-P2000 12 disc CD changer in my 1978 Bronco.

Occasionally the head unit locks up and no buttons do their function and can’t control anything. Right now it’s locked at a poor EQ setting and a local punk rock CD is blaring at a high volume. Lol

Anyways what I am wondering is if there are any new head units that would be compatible with the old CD changer?

Very hard to find this info online.

Thanks, in advance!


----------



## CygnusX-1 (Jun 28, 2020)

Just saw an adapter cord that has the right plug on one end and an AUX on the other by the looks of it. Do new head units have an aux input on the back that could be used for the cd changer?


----------



## CD_Is_Still_Awesome (Jul 22, 2020)

You'll have to purchase an older Pioneer head unit with the -P designation, for example: KEH-P, or DEH-P. There's a specific plug on the back that connects to P-type CD changers like the one you have.


----------

